# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Want to travel Jordan (Dead sea)

## andrewnil

Hello All!


I am trying to plan a trip around Jordan. I want to start off with tow days in Amman, and then head to Petra for a night, then leave for Wadi Rum for two nights, then to the Dead Sea for a night and then back to Amman the next day. I am having trouble figuring out how to get from place to place. Does anyone have suggestions concerning affordable, quick, and reliable ways to get from place to place, or the order I should visit them in? I was told it is hard to get to the Dead Sea from anywhere but Amman, but ideally I would travel in the order I first described. 

Thanks in advance for your word!

----------


## Alfonso

Hello,
Personally, I'd reverse the order of your nights by spending two nights in Wadi Musa visiting Petra and one night in the desert at a Bedouin camp. Also, if it were me I'd spend the final day / night in Madaba rather than Amman. It's a wonderful place and closer to the airport.

The order you've listed is fine. The quickest, most reliable way to get around is either by rental car or taxi. The most affordable the bus, but it's also the least convenient and won't work for the Dead Sea part of your trip.
Thanks

----------


## Valiente

hi there,
Its great news to travel dead sea in Jordan. From my experience I will suggest you, you must book your hotel before travel and for this I was took help from RihlaPrime.it was fantastic for Food, beach, pool, service. Check out their web site. 
Also one thing you must use public transport system for go here and there. It will help you to know their culture also save some money.
thanks
Hope for a great tour  :Smile:

----------


## GFI

Jordan Tours offers a large variety of included journey and tourism services, making it one of the most important Tour Operators in Jordan and nearest Countries.

----------


## mikehussy

Well, it's unthinkable to me that you'd go to Jordan and not visit Petra. I'd recommend three nights there. I thought the dead Sea was rather boring, and there are plenty of good mosaics in Madaba besides the map in the church.




Flights to Lagos from London | Flights to Johannesburg from Manchester

----------


## sophiewilson

No way you should skip an opportunity to float in the Dead Sea, it is an experience for sure. But unless you intend to develop a skin condition, don't plan on an extended stay in the region. There’s not a lot happening at the Dead Sea itself (this place is kind of dead…). There are many other interesting places where you could spend more days.

----------


## SN2015

its a amazing trip From western railway time table to jordan 
your nights by spending two nights in Wadi Musa visiting Petra and one night in the desert at a Bedouin camp. Also, if it were me I'd spend the final day / night in Madaba rather than Amman. It's a wonderful place and closer to the airport.
The order you've listed is fine. The quickest, most reliable way to get around is either by rental car or taxi.I thought the dead Sea was rather boring, and there are plenty of good mosaics in Madaba besides the map in the church.more: http://mumbailocaltraintimetable.net

----------


## ankita1234

The Dead Sea  circumscribing Israel, the West Bank and Jordan  is a salt lake whose banks are more than 400m underneath ocean level, the least point on dry land. Its broadly hypersaline water makes gliding simple, and its mineral-rich dark mud is utilized for restorative and corrective medicines at region resorts. The encompassing desert offers numerous desert springs and noteworthy locales.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Jordan, an Arab nation on the east bank of the Jordan River, is defined by ancient monuments, nature reserves and seaside resorts. Its home to the famed archaeological site of Petra, the Nabatean capital dating to around 300 B.C. Set in a narrow valley with tombs, temples and monuments carved into the surrounding pink sandstone cliffs, Petra earns its nickname, the "Rose City."

----------

